# Finally.....



## boglevie (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought my first gun today, and after months of looking I bought a Glock 17 Gen 4. I think I got it for a good price of $549 new. I can't wait for next week to actually bring it home!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Nice weapon and from what I've seen, a pretty decent price. Do yourself a favor and go through a safety course. Might help and never hurts!
Goldwing


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

boglevie, 
Check out a thread titled Greatest Handguns ever made. You may like the gun that they show in the first picture.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard from the commonwealth of Virginia. I have a gen4 G17, too. Took a bit of work to get the trigger I wanted but now it is a real nice shooter with a very good Glock trigger.

Why do you have to wait until next week to get it? Does Florida have a waiting period?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Love my Gen 4 G17, congratulations. sounds like a good price as well.


----------



## 45BBH (Jun 12, 2013)

Tough to beat the 17, everyone should have at least one 9mm Glock. I too picked up a new Gen4 17 last week, nice gun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome Boglevie


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new G17 Gen 4! IMO, you got a great price and handgun.


----------



## boglevie (Dec 21, 2014)

Florida requires a background check and 3 business day waiting day waiting period on all gun purchases.

Thanks everyone for comments!


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats! You should be shooting this weekend.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

boglevie said:


> I bought my first gun today, and after months of looking I bought a Glock 17 Gen 4. I think I got it for a good price of $549 new. I can't wait for next week to actually bring it home!


Well, 549$ around here where I live, would be doing pretty good for a Generation 4. Most of the prices here, in Indiana where I live, run about 599$ for the Gen 4's. Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## boglevie (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks!! Now just need to learn how to use, after I wear out the manual!!



berettatoter said:


> Well, 549$ around here where I live, would be doing pretty good for a Generation 4. Most of the prices here, in Indiana where I live, run about 599$ for the Gen 4's. Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------

